

Dedicated gaming devices may be losing out to phones - sheldor
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/versatility-rules-why-monotasking-gaming-devices-may-be-losing-steam.ars

======
sheldor
If true, is this the end of handheld gaming ?

